# Top 10 Safe Earrings for Girls And Why It's Important To Use Them



## Elsie2131

As far as jewelry is concerned, I'd recommend buying dinosaur earrings from Dinosaur-Universe.com.Their popularity has long lasted the test of time, no matter the era. If you're looking to buy dinosaur rings - Amazon's a great place to get 'em for just about any price range!


----------



## babetteteets

I purchased a mood necklace, and I'm unsure how I lived without it. You know how you're always talking about your mood? Like, "I'm so stressed right now." "I'm really happy!" "I'm so bored." Well, this necklace can actually tell you what your mood is! It's amazing. It's made of thermochromic liquid crystals that change color depending on your body temperature. So as you get excited or nervous or pumped up, your temperature changes, and the necklace shows different colors according to your emotions. You don't even have to have a specific emotion to work—it just senses your general vibe and changes colors accordingly!


----------

